# Where to buy "off road" diesel?



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

For years i have used T-Gill Fuels for my off road diesel needs. They have been bought out and no longer offer a drive up and fuel facility. I am looking at other options. Any ideas?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

L-C, How far are you willing to drive for the fuel?

Brent


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

We used to get it in Seminole when T-Gill was out a few years back. I'll try to see if they are still open.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know how far it is for you but, the station just west(left hand side) of Lillians Cafe(on 98) has it.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

RK Allen by Sam's Seafood on Main St, ask for Karen. 433-6515


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

bought some from puckett oil about a month ago price then was 3.31 / gallon when the road prices were about 3.40.. not much of a deal.. 

i have heard conflicting stories about whether sherman cove can/will sell to non dod folks.. 

sure do miss t-gills... 
rich


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Southern Energy is 3.40 plus tax = 3.65 a gallon.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

WayneO checked at Williams Seafood and they are 3.41 a gallon. Not sure about if that is plus tax or not. I think it is plus tax. They only sell to commercial.
WayneO just the word. 3.41 plus tax.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

found a site on the web that says the feds get 24.4 cents / gallon and florida gets 29.6 cents / gallon for diesel, or 54 cents /gallon.. there may be some other charges as well .. anyways it would seem that we should expect the off road price to be about 50 cents less than on road.. or we are being gouged.. then of course escambia county has to get theirs .. 7.5%?.. 
rich


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Gouged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is tgills the same people that used to deliver to daybreak?


----------



## zlewis (May 31, 2010)

Transmontain


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott,
RK allen I bought 400 gal for 3.30.
I have a tank you can use to haul it to your boat if you need it. 
call me 850-501-1574
Frank


----------

